# Nachgefragt: "Taschengeldverträge" fürs Handy



## Heiko (18 Februar 2005)

Am 13.02.2005 berichteten wir über zwei neue Angebote der beiden größten deutschen Mobilfunkanbieter T-Mobile und Vodafone (nachzulesen unter http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050213_01.php), "Taschengeldverträge" für Jugendliche. Ziel der Angebote ist, die Schuldenfalle für die Jugendlichen auszuhebeln. Die Eltern sollen die Möglichkeit bekommen, ihren Kindern einen monatlichen Betrag für die Handynutzung zur Verfügung zu stellen, ohne jeweils die Karte explizit aufladen zu müssen.

Da in den Pressetexten der beiden Anbieter einige Fragen offen blieben, haben wir nachgefragt und liefern die Antworten nach (Hervorhebungen durch uns):


_Warum gibt es dieses Angebot nur als Zusatzdienstleistung für bereits bestehende Laufzeitverträge?_

*T-Mobile:* Die CombiCard Teens soll Eltern und Kindern die Möglichkeit geben, sich gegenseitig jederzeit erreichen zu können und gleichzeitig die Mobilfunk-Kosten unter Kontrolle zu behalten. Deshalb haben wir uns für das kombinierte Angebot entschieden. Es ist ein spezielles Angebot für Teens und deren Eltern, das wir in dieser Form speziell auf deren Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten haben.

*Vodafone:* Wir wollen sicher gehen, dass eine kontinuierliche Zahlung erfolgt und keine Verschuldung beim Laufzeitvertragskunden gegeben ist. Nur dann ist das Ziel der Juniorkarte - nämlich Verschuldung vorzubeugen - auch wirklich gegeben.

_Ist gewährleistet, dass die Karte keinesfalls ein negatives Guthaben aufweisen kann?_

*T-Mobile:* Monatlich wird ein festgelegter Betrag von 10, 25 oder 50 Euro aufgeladen, der abtelefoniert werden kann, nachladen über Xtra Cash ist möglich. Insgesamt ist aber kein negatives Guthaben möglich.

*Vodafone:* Die Juniorkarte ist von der Struktur her wie eine Prepaidkarte konstruiert. Deshalb kann es theoretisch sein, dass der Saldo in Ausnahmefällen ins Negative rutscht.

_Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Premium-SMS zu sperren?_

*T-Mobile:* Premium-SMS Dienste können gesperrt werden.

*Vodafone:* Derzeit ist es noch nicht möglich, Premium-SMS zu sperren. Dieses wird aber in Kürze möglich sein.

_Kann man MMS sperren oder in der Zahl begrenzen?_

*T-Mobile:* GPRS basierte Dienste können insgesamt gesperrt werden, in diesem Paket sind auch MMS enthalten.

*Vodafone:* Nein, MMS können nicht gesperrt werden und sind auch nicht in der Anzahl zu begrenzen.

Insgesamt ergibt sich also ein etwas durchwachsenes Bild. Ob die Spezial-Handykarte für den eigenen Bedarf sinnvoll ist, mag jeder anhand der oben stehenden Informationen selbst entscheiden.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050218_02.php


----------

